# Failed castration



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

One of my buck kids was castrated 3 weeks ago with a burdizzo. I was keeping an eye on them to make sure they were shrinking and not growing, and one was definitely shrinking, but the other one seemed to be staying the same size. Well, this weekend he's suddenly way bigger, so I guess the burdizzo failed, at least on one side. :shocked: 

So now I'm wondering what I should do. He's going to his new home on Thursday. I can drive him back to the breeder and do the burdizzo again (it's an hour drive each way). My concern here would be that if it fails again, I'm not going to have a way to keep an eye on it, and he's going to be living with a doe, so we don't want him intact. Or I can just put a band on him tomorrow and send him off to his new home with the band on. I've never banded a kid, so I don't know if he's going to be really miserable when he goes to his new home if I do? Also, his new owners are first time goat owners.. is there a lot of special care involved while he's banded? I mean, do they need to do anything special for him while it's in the process of cutting things off? :?


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

If it was me I would have him redone with the burdizzo. I am not the biggest fan of banding and if I ever need one banded I always make my uncle (who has been a goat breeder since before I was born) do it. I do like the burdizzo method and its on my want list for the farm. I know the same tool I could use to help with lamb tail docking too. 

I am sure banding would be fine too. I have also heard that a good amount of people automatically use the tool twice (a couple of weeks in between)to be sure it takes.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

how do you use a burdizzo to dock lambs tails?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

banding is simple and easy. Only a tiny bit of discomfort for a few hours to a day and then they are back to their normal selves. To me it wouldnt be worth the 2 hour round trip for a chance of another botched job with the burdizzo. I would just do the banding - simple and easy.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I agree with Stacey... band him to be sure


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I also agree with Stacey.

There is no way I would be driving 2 hours to fix a castration. Band him. It will be quick and easy. I would give him a couple days before his new owner picks him up if possible. And let them know he was just banded and what to expect.


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

Ditto to the banding. My boys did fine with banding.


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

I agree on banding. I banded 2 boys a little over a week ago that went to their new home yesterday. I had a breeder do it for me, but it was quick. And my boys didn't even act like anything was wrong. I told the buyer when they were banded (he had sheep previously) so he knows.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I just banded a 14 week old alpine and it worked good. He cried for about 45 minutes and then seemed fine. The next morning he was totally back to his normal self. I was nervous about banding him because of his age but I am happy that I did it myself and now I know what to expect next time.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

keren said:


> how do you use a burdizzo to dock lambs tails?


I have seen breeders use it as in clamp it and while pressure is on use a scalpel to remove tail below it and then release burdizzo. It basically is just used to stop the bleeding. I do like the Ritchey Nipper style better since it is a side crushing style. That way it can be a multi-use tool instead of other tools.


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I think I'm going to go ahead and band him.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes.. banding is the easiest thing we have going for goat care. The easiest by far over all the other things we do for goat health.. I don't know why people would not consider it.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

DDFN said:


> keren said:
> 
> 
> > how do you use a burdizzo to dock lambs tails?
> ...


ah, i see. i just band tails or use a hot gas knife


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Keren: I wish we had a hot knife. Living in the states there are not too many sources I can find to purchase the hot knifes. I have heard that the gas ones are better then electric. I can't even find any reviews on them either. Found one for sale for $235 but it didn't seem to be of any quality.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

oh wow, really?? gas knives are fantastic. ive never used an electric one. banding.works well too


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Keren: Do you know of any place that sales the gas knifes and ships over seas? Or any certain brand(s) to look for? I hope I can talk the hubby into finding one for next years lambing season. Have you had any ewes reject lambs after using the hot knife?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

how about you PM Keren so you can talk this through so the topic stays on subject


----------



## nonconformist (Nov 14, 2011)

I use the burdizzo and have also now started banding. If he is to go to his new home immediately, I would band him but make sure you have both testicles below the band. If you are banding might as well be sure to get both. 

I've never cut and do not want to. With a band, you are sure the job is done and they will shrink and disappear within 2 weeks.


----------

